# Dirty slides



## SteveD (Jun 15, 2009)

Whats the best way to clean color slides? Been scanning some of my old stuff but just compressed air aint cutting it.







Steve


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 15, 2009)

What is on the slides ?

Dust ?
Smudge, finger prints ?
Crud ?


----------



## skieur (Jun 15, 2009)

A compressed air spray from The Source gets rid of dust.

skieur


----------



## manaheim (Jun 15, 2009)

I found the best way was to use equipment that did it.  I have a veeeeeeeeeeeery old Nikon CoolScan.... 4000ED I think it was.  It did a fricken AMAZING job with negatives.  Ignored dust, scratches, you name it.

Now that was like a $1000 scanner back in the day, but we're literally talking about 8 years ago now... I have to believe you can get that scanner (or better) for chump change nowadays.


----------



## SteveD (Jun 15, 2009)

They just seem to have some kind of crud on them. Canned air does not blow it off. My Nikon Coolscan V does a good job eliminating most of it but not all. I do have an E6 developing kit. Would soaking them in the stabilizing solution and then rinsing work?
Steve


----------



## compur (Jun 16, 2009)

Freestyle sells several film cleaning solutions


----------



## blash (Jun 17, 2009)

Back in the college darkroom we had a bottle of "film cleaner" - just took an old microfiber cloth to the bottle and then rubbed the cloth over the film - that'll probably do the trick for you. I believe Freestyle sells that stuff.


----------



## SteveD (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Will try to find some freestyle cleaner when I go to the states. Thanks again!


----------

